# Help why breed



## biblegirl (Jun 18, 2013)

I just hatched out my first set of eggs ... I accidentally got a egg from my laying hens. Which is a wide variety of hens and roos here is a pic






.






. If anyone can help me ? What do you think ?

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## biblegirl (Jun 18, 2013)

Sorry meant WHAT breed lol not why 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## biblegirl (Jun 18, 2013)

Ohh and he/she has green legs 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Do you have any easter eggers in your flock? The greenish legs and chipmunk stripes are common in those chicks. 

Here's one of mine from last spring, he's a big strapping boy now despite being runty as a baby.


----------



## churchchick02 (Mar 12, 2014)

We have a Easter egger but not a EE roo she is probley a mix but cute either way !! 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------

